# 2010 Nissan GT-R Spec V Gets 520 HP, Drops 200 Pounds



## dascrow (Oct 17, 2007)

Details about the 2010 Nissan GT-R Spec V, the GT-R's err "performance variant," have leaked out. The new, Mega-Godzilla will get 520 HP, lose 200 pounds, and lap the 'ring faster than the 2009 Corvette ZR1, putting it firmly in Porsche 911 GT2 territory. How fast?

Rumors peg the Nurburgring lap time at a scarcely comprehendable 7:25. That's epically quick, and clearly requires some sacrifice in interior appointments. In order to drop the weight, Nissan ditched the GT-R's rear seats, bringing the car down to a still-portly 3,615 lb. The maximum power output of 520 HP is now achieved at 6,500 RPM, while the 440 ft-lb of torque peaks all the way from 3,200-5,200 RPM. In the best Q-ship fashion, the Spec-V looks near identical to the regular GT-R and will allegedly set you back around $130,000, nearly double the GT-R's $69,850 price tag.

It'll be interesting to see how the 2010 Acura NSX and 2011 Lexus LF-A compare. 

[Source: Jalopnik]
2010 Nissan GT-R Spec V: 2010 Nissan GT-R Spec V Gets 520 HP, Drops 200 Pounds


----------

